# Xyantha's Thread



## Xyantha Reborn

Feel super weird about posting my own thread...but here it goes!! 

Feel free to post any comments/questions/concerns/thoughts!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

And i will start. I am having a lot of issues trying to tie up The Sky is the Limit. Its still on my radar but i am only managing a few grudging paragraphs a week. The ending to this one isnt coming naturally and i dont want to post a half hearted ending just to close it off.

In the mean time i also need to retackle Cravats and Coatails.....ans also To Tame a Thief...and Ten to One.

Any preferences on which two works I focus on? Readers Vote?


----------



## Amaranthine

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Cravats and Coatails



Not to sound too emphatic...but this would pretty much make my life 

Also, I never realized To Tame a Thief was your story. I really enjoyed that one as well, but at least that one had some closure where it left off.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I used to post under ichida, but the email i attached the profile to long since died and i went MIA/lurker for a while. I didnt even realize it had been that long since i started that story.

Now i feel even more guilty for leaving it..its like a remanent from an old life!! 

one for C&C!!


----------



## ALS

You were/are Ichida? Are you able to continue 'Authentic?' 

Also: Cravats and Coat Tails = awesome. I would love to see the continuation of that story.


----------



## SilkySunshine

I don't think I've read To tame a thief, will have to find that! I do really love Cravats and Coatails though... and I can see how The Sky's the Limit might be hard to finish, but please don't give up! Someone as talented as you can finish it and Mal needs to be fatter and happier about it  So this is kind of a vote for both I guess? But I'm just happy you're writing!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I had to reread Authentic like four times to remember where I was going with it...I can try and pick it up, but my writing style has changed so much I may need to rewrite the intro. At least I feel like my writing style has improved!!

I am working on closing off To Tame a Thief next...

I have big plans for Cravats and Coat Tails, so I am sketching the outline now.

I have vacation in December. 

I am going to write until my fingers fall off.

I am so excited.


----------



## Undine

I, for one, would be jumping-up-and-down-screeching-with-happiness THRILLED to see any of your stories continue - I occasionally go back and read all of the ones you've mentioned and would be so grateful to get more!


----------



## Tom the pig 8

You have talent for writing. I appreciate your efforts, and read all your stories. I could never have the imagination and skills to produce anything even remotely post worthy.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Aww...thank you!!

And I'd definitely read something you wrote! Writing is a journey, and my first stuff still makes me laugh/blush/roll my eyes !!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Found this in a box of my own memories...between swimming badges, little handprints on coloured paper...was this.

I had a good laugh at my own expense. I think this would have been my first "fat" related story, at the age of ten according to the date.

Apparently the thought of overeating and not being able to move was fascinating to me even at that age (and apparently vore?!?!?). I remember my mother telling me that the teacher made me re-write the ending so there was a 'moral because gluttony was bad'.

I think my writing style has come a ways...ha!


----------



## SilkySunshine

I do like 'like a ghost in the wind'. It's funny how even as children our fetishes come out. Does make me wonder about other fetishes showing in childhood.


----------



## Fat Molly

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Found this in a box of my own memories...between swimming badges, little handprints on coloured paper...was this.
> 
> I had a good laugh at my own expense. I think this would have been my first "fat" related story, at the age of ten according to the date.
> 
> Apparently the thought of overeating and not being able to move was fascinating to me even at that age (and apparently vore?!?!?). I remember my mother telling me that the teacher made me re-write the ending so there was a 'moral because gluttony was bad'.
> 
> I think my writing style has come a ways...ha!



this is amazing

I'd rep you, but can't give anymore today


----------



## wildandfree

Oh my goodness that is awesome! Thanks so much for sharing your childhood story! Haha. I can remember my drawings of chubby boys from when I was young... yep. The early evidence is there.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I have so many ideas for stories right now I feel like I might explode. My ideal writing time is in 3-5 hour windows, and I just don't have the cycles right now to do it. I keep trying to sit down and jot stuff out, but its like only HALF itching an itch. It just makes it worse!! 

Looks like my vacation may not be until June...so I may end up doing what I did with the Outliers, and pound out an entire story very quickly, come to a panting, gasping, joygasmic halt...just to go back to work when I am ready to start actually relaxing 

I'm done to Tame a Thief. Next I think I shall take some time to write a new story or two for my own pleasure (and sanity), then circle back to Cravats and Coattails.


----------



## wildandfree

I for one, am always thrilled when you have new stories or updates. Heck, even your comments to others are well written. Haha.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I think I need to win the lottery, quit my job...and just write, drink, and roll around with my puppies and kittens.

I have so many new stories bopping around in my head, but I feel obliged to carry on with at least one of my incomplete older stories before I jot it down. 

Something more simple, less...wordy and plotty (yes I am aware that isn't a word, lol). Just to lighten up my work and be a little more frisky, fun, or directly emotional.


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Found this in a box of my own memories...between swimming badges, little handprints on coloured paper...was this.
> 
> I had a good laugh at my own expense. I think this would have been my first "fat" related story, at the age of ten according to the date.
> 
> Apparently the thought of overeating and not being able to move was fascinating to me even at that age (and apparently vore?!?!?). I remember my mother telling me that the teacher made me re-write the ending so there was a 'moral because gluttony was bad'.
> 
> I think my writing style has come a ways...ha!



Just found this... very interesting insights. Not only are you writing fat stories at 10 but they involve a cannibalistic antihero. This may say more about you then the personality test you posted in BHM/FFA. 

Also since the main story line involves fruit instead of people I think you may have an... edible complex.


----------



## Tad

All I wonder is why she hasn't posted the story in "Recent Additions" yet. At the very least it is more grammatical than a few of the submissions, and actually has an ending.....


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

dwesterny said:


> ... you may have an... edible complex.


 
:eat1::eat1::eat1: Insights into my dark and dirty mind!!

and LMAO Tad!!! Considering all my other ones are so long, maybe it will be short and sweet enough to appeal to a broader audience!


----------



## Rojodi

My first crush was a redheaded girl, like Charlie Brown. We were in the 4th grade when she and her family left the state, her father being transferred from upstate NY to SC by GE.

Near the end of college Freshman year, she returned to the area. We reconnected for a bit.


This afternoon, I saw four redheads, each one looked like her at different ages. I see it as a sign I should write her in some stories. :blush:


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

You totally should. Take your inspiration when and where you can!

------

I have decided that i will continue my trilogy, the first "book" being cravats and coattails.....

You heard me. Tril-o-gee...



Then onto something more sassy and fun and shorter lol!!


----------



## Tad

Xyantha Reborn said:


> You heard me. Tril-o-gee...


----------



## dwesterny

I'm still waiting for the author narrated audiobook. If you don't want to narrate all of it we can suggest sections to hear you read. My request is for a particular passage involving the metric system...


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

LOL! then none of you would ever be able to take me seriously ever again(assuming you do somewhat at present)

...and there was a reason for that comment in the story   

But yes...some things are better measured in metric.


----------



## Rojodi

Started notes and outline creation for the redhead stories


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I am not sure if this is a question so much as an expression of an emotion, but let's try this...

I have, in all of my stories, tried to capture a few overarching themes/concepts/etc. Mostly because the majority of stories have certain demeaning or dehumanizing aspects which, although they may 'press buttons', lack a certain something in my own eyes.

I think I do a passable job of illustrating my BBW/BHM characters as more than just a "vehicle for fat delivery" (can't remember who said that, but it is true!), and my F/FAs as more than just a walking fetishist. I also try to have more than just a plot of weight gain. 

Now. 

I don't want to fall into a rut (necessarily) where the only works I produce are long, socially and morally responsible, personal development type stories. I would like to perhaps stretch my wings a little and try something new (to me).

I am just curious where the people who read my stories would be interested in seeing a work go that may meander down a path less travelled in my works. I will not promise to fulfill it, but I am just putting some feelers out.


----------



## dwesterny

I'd like to see something in the epic poem format.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I know there are many who will think less of me for saying this, but I detest all forms of poetry and rhyming verse (which is weird, since I loved Disney stuff) 
But for you? Anything 

There once was a man from upstate New York
Who enjoyed eating his food off a fork
He stumbled onto Dimensions
With all kind of pretentions
Demanding poems of epic proportions
Causing Xyantha many facial contortions
I hate poems. 
Bury them in the loams. 
WHATEVER


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I know there are many who will think less of me for saying this, but I detest all forms of poetry and rhyming verse (which is weird, since I loved Disney stuff)
> But for you? Anything
> 
> There once was a man from upstate New York
> Who enjoyed eating his food off a fork
> He stumbled onto Dimensions
> With all kind of pretentions
> Demanding poems of epic proportions
> Causing Xyantha many facial contortions
> I hate poems.
> Bury them in the loams.
> WHATEVER



Fantastic!!! Although I am slightly dissapointed the first line made me think it might be a limerick.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Google is awesome for re-explaining to me what a limerick is. Goes to show how completely my brain rejected that concept from the fifth grade.


----------



## Tad

Within your stories, your characters almost always have control. When they have lost control it seems generally to be in the past or off-screen, while on-screen it is more about taming those wild passions to fit them into an ordered and controlled life (I may be exaggerating to make a point). I get the impression that you highly value self-control and general inner strength, so it is probably natural that characters you like will tend to have those traits, and as you said it is the responsible thing.

What I’d love to see from you sometime is loss of control. From you, I think it would have to be someone more-or-less choosing to let go, in some specific circumstance, rather than someone being unable to control themselves in a more general way. The lack of control doesn’t necessarily mean gaining a lot of weight, it could be around some other desire. (Hmmm, did I just sign up for reading a story about someone giving up their career in the city to move out somewhere rural to raise and train dogs?)

I think it would be interesting to see how that goes 

ETA: .... and in epic poem form, since you so clearly relish that challenge!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Hmmm excellent points, Tad! And I think I write from that perspective somewhat in order to even more firmly delineate from the lack of control stories that are more common. Excellent, that is exactly the sort of observations I want!

Edit: Also, Bwahahaaha @ dog training comment!!!!


----------



## clockworklove

Tad said:


> Within your stories, your characters almost always have control. When they have lost control it seems generally to be in the past or off-screen, while on-screen it is more about taming those wild passions to fit them into an ordered and controlled life (I may be exaggerating to make a point). I get the impression that you highly value self-control and general inner strength, so it is probably natural that characters you like will tend to have those traits, and as you said it is the responsible thing.
> 
> What Id love to see from you sometime is loss of control. From you, I think it would have to be someone more-or-less choosing to let go, in some specific circumstance, rather than someone being unable to control themselves in a more general way. The lack of control doesnt necessarily mean gaining a lot of weight, it could be around some other desire.



I feel like this was one of the central issues in "Lap of Luxury", actually. The heroine really struggled with allowing herself to relinquish some of her individual control, in exchange for the security and improved circumstances of shared accountability. I loved that aspect of the story, as someone who is still working on loosing my grip in some areas of my own life. 

In many of your stories-- and I think this is probably intentional on your part-- the action of the story seems to end just at where the more traditional weight gain fiction would start. So the characters meet, work through various issues (weight related and otherwise), and generally the story ends with them being mutually happy and aware of each others' preferences. Then you often have an epilogue/final chapter wherein we get to see the characters a bit later, and usually much fatter. You usually don't seem to want to linger in the traditional territory of 'person gains weight erotically in happy relationship', which I totally understand given the abundance of this kind of story and the usual lack of plot-iness. But I, for one, would love to see you continue a bit more down this path in a story! Your writing is fantastic and your characters so real that I think you, of all people, could really bring a fresh perspective.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I've tried to respond like three times and failed. I have read this, lol, and I will respond more fully... computers just hate me lately!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Oh damnit look, never got back to it. I suck so bad.

To answer the questions of what c&c, r&r characters look like

Harry - imagine Raoul to be fatter with a harder eye and more lines

The sardonic brow, mobile lips, constant 6 o clock shadow...


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

This is what i imagine his face looks like while riding in a carriage


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Imagine her face rounder and her chin not so long. To me, Clarice is a slightly unconventional beauty with wonderful cheeks that come out with her smile. She has saucy eyes and has a tendancy to tilt her face down and look up through her lashes as she smiles


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Cant quite find kitty. This is the closest I can see offhand. She has a genuinely kind face with soulful eyes that can look sad if left too much alone.

This picture, at least, is missing a touch of that naughty spark i imagine her to have.


----------



## ashblonde

Yes, nice! I love the idea of finding pics that match the mind's eye for story characters, Very inspirational! 

_...off to look for Sean and Allie... and maybe Eleanor and Grant too... _

I feel like google wont give me exactly what I want, and I'll end up with all kinds of, "this guy, but fatter"


----------



## Rojodi

I've been collecting pictures of women I'd love to see in my fiction. Unfortunately, I can't share


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

ashblonde said:


> I feel like google wont give me exactly what I want, and I'll end up with all kinds of, "this guy, but fatter"




This, so this!!!! 

:bow::bow:

Lol rojodi - spank bank pics do not count!!


----------



## Rojodi

Xyantha Reborn said:


> This, so this!!!!
> 
> :bow::bow:
> 
> Lol rojodi - spank bank pics do not count!!



LOL Only a few of the pictures I'd say are "Spank Bank" members. Most of them are due to the models having beautiful eyes, more curves than a San Francisco hill, or something else that makes her stand out.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Well, I need to clone myself, implant my story ideas, and just have the clone write for me. Too little time!!!

Although i imagine a robot powering down when i think of the clone hitting writers block...

I have the urge to write, and don't have block per say, but i am having some difficulties getting into the slip stream of words where it leaves my brain and just appears on paper...


----------



## MattB

X, I hope your muse returns soon enough. In the meantime, your future clone may not be far away...

http://www.cnbc.com/2016/03/16/could-you-fall-in-love-with-this-robot.html


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Or future bestie!!


----------



## Rojodi

A robot best friend would be good. There's zero chance of it telling you you're wrong, unless you program it with free will.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Haha! I love that my friends sass me. It would be boring to be right ALL the time


----------



## Rojodi

I'm rarely right, especially with my "Book and Literary" club friends


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Makes the time you are right all the more savoury (remembering a time I proved to a friend that hobbits were related to elves as per tokleins book)


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Got some time off coming up soon; going to see if i can write some more of my two stories at present!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

W&W is proving difficult to write. I think I might need to break out of the box a bit on this one. Sorry for the delay for anyone waiting, there are just so many converging threads that I need to handle them as delicately as possible/not drop anything.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I've been struggling for a while on some bridges and transitions in the upcoming chapters, and I THINK I have them worked through now. Hopefully I can start posting the next few chapters shortly.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Whew.

The C&C, R&R, and the W&W trilogy has been quite a ride. Roughly 350+ pages cumulatively in Word. The longest ffa "story" I have every written, and spread over several years.

Only a few chapters remain for me to put on figurative paper before these personally beloved characters are put to rest. It's actually been quite a journey, and I will miss them.

I know its been TLDR for most, but I hope that for at least a few people it has satisfied the urge I felt as a young FFA; why can't there be actual novels which characters I relate to, with things I find hot? To go beyond spank bank, to go beyond cute, and into an actual story with full character development, while still retaining the bhm/bbw/fa aspects.

I feel like, given the above, I have fulfilled that personal goal. And that my next one should be just unapologetically smokin' hawt, raunchy, button pushing, belly smushing fun.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

So, like, ever finished like, 6 chapters, then had to go back and rewrite them all?

Do you know how much worse that is in the final six chapters!?!

Argh!!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Geoffrey finally released me. *wilts with exhaustion*

The funny thing is, to me, all my characters are real people with distinct personalities and lives, and it makes me smile when one 'checks in' to inform me how their lives are progressing. I can only capture a short period of time in their lives, but it continues on without me documenting it. I look forward to Raoul, Harry, Geoffrey, Kitty, Clarice, and Margaret all checking in occasionally - as their busy schedules allow 

My next characters have been literally climbing all over me to start. I want to make it more fast paced, button pushing fun. And more racy than my usual type.

I'm already 13 pages in, and it's shaping up to be a lot of fun for me. I am coming up to vacation - I hope that I can pound out some words and kick the entire story out by January. It wont be a long one, methinks.


----------



## ALS Again

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I had to reread Authentic like four times to remember where I was going with it...I can try and pick it up, but my writing style has changed so much I may need to rewrite the intro. At least I feel like my writing style has improved!!
> 
> I am working on closing off To Tame a Thief next...
> 
> I have big plans for Cravats and Coat Tails, so I am sketching the outline now.
> 
> I have vacation in December.
> 
> I am going to write until my fingers fall off.
> 
> I am so excited.



Will you be finishing Authentic in the future? I am in love with that story, as I am with all of your writing. :smitten:


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I am working on a new story right now.

I've tried to revist Authentic but I have no idea where I wanted to go with it, and it seems heavy handed too. It makes me feel awkward every time I read it...

I'll probably never revisit it, and if I do it would be a reincarnation, not a ressurection...sorry!!

But I hope the new ones I am working on are acceptable =p


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Sorry everybody! My work had literally sucked the soul out of me, and school sucks up all my hands on keyboard time.

Trial by Fire has the next 5-10 chapters sketched pit, but his story could go multiple ways, so i need to decide before i post the next chapters (in case i need to change them).

I hope to have some time in Oct to really slam out some pages!!


----------



## Erestor

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Sorry everybody! My work had literally sucked the soul out of me, and school sucks up all my hands on keyboard time.
> 
> Trial by Fire has the next 5-10 chapters sketched pit, but his story could go multiple ways, so i need to decide before i post the next chapters (in case i need to change them).
> 
> I hope to have some time in Oct to really slam out some pages!!



Xyantha, you are a fantastic writer and I love your work (especially Lap of Luxury). Hope you're doing okay with work and school! 

Am really enjoying Trial by Fire so far. The premise is very different and very interesting, and your characters are so compelling :smitten:


----------



## ALS Again

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Sorry everybody! My work had literally sucked the soul out of me, and school sucks up all my hands on keyboard time.
> 
> Trial by Fire has the next 5-10 chapters sketched pit, but his story could go multiple ways, so i need to decide before i post the next chapters (in case i need to change them).
> 
> I hope to have some time in Oct to really slam out some pages!!



Hey, Xyantha! I hope that you are doing well. Take your time, and I look forward to seeing what you next write!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

My brain feels like it is going to explode from all the unwritten stories and chapters that have been building up. 

I hope to have a couple chapters written in the next two weeks about Trial by Fire, and I am probably going to sketch out the next one so my brain stops hurting!!

Sorry for the delay, and thank you so much for the kind words people have sent!! I really appreciate it and it does motivate!


----------



## Rojodi

Xyantha Reborn said:


> My brain feels like it is going to explode from all the unwritten stories and chapters that have been building up.
> 
> I hope to have a couple chapters written in the next two weeks about Trial by Fire, and I am probably going to sketch out the next one so my brain stops hurting!!
> 
> Sorry for the delay, and thank you so much for the kind words people have sent!! I really appreciate it and it does motivate!



Isn't it both a pain and joy?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Literally!


----------



## Rojodi

What writer can't relate to both and literally?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

The voices in my head wont stop!!! 

Story voices, of course...

I have chapters plotted out in my head about what I want to write, so an update or two should be coming shortly. Unfortunately life got even busier with the addition of a new puppy, but I should be able to smash through some content soon.

I need to do it, because more stories keep pushing their way into my mind, and it's becoming quite the cacophony....


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

So...Khorg has been slamming the insides of my brain methodically for the last year. I never intended to write a sequel to Outliers, but it may happen if he has his way...

But I also have another three stories battling it out in my mind...

In the end, I have a feeling Khorg’s implacable nature will make him next in line to be put to virtual paper, and it probably makes sense because the plot ia clearer to me than the orher stories.

I think the only reason I have not started the sequel already is limited time and Melody literally tramping all over his life with her reckless positivity and relish to have her own story told.

So...look forward to a new story in 2020!


----------

